# MP3 CD id3 tag



## sfbmw (Aug 22, 2005)

I got it working - select a track in the iDrive playlist and a little menu pops up. Scroll down and make sure 'Details' is checked. 

===============
Searched for a how-to guide but I couldn't find one. I've been trying to get id3v1 info to display (so I can see the full name of the artist and song) but it's not happening.  

The method I've been using is:
Open mp3 in Winamp, right click and edit the ID3v1.1 file info.
Burn the mp3 to a CD-R with Nero Burning ROM 6 SE:

ISO Level 2 - Max of 31 characters
Mode 1
Character Set - ASCII
Allow Path Depth of more than 8 directories
Allow more than 255 characters in path
Allow more than 64 characters for Joliet names


----------

